# Chafing dish



## vilasman (Dec 26, 2007)

I am either looking for a chafing dish or a casserole warmer, preferably electric. I am wondering what my options are. 
The wife said to me I need something to keep my food warm while I am serving like a chafing dish. I calmly asked how many and how big. She says 5 of the ones that can take a large pan or 2 half pans.
Now I wish I could find something that would keep a pyrex dish warm. I have 5 or 6 8x8's ; 5 9x13's ; and 5  10x15's and probably another 1\2 dozen 2 or 3 qt dishes.
If I can't use those then what are my other options?


----------



## vilasman (Dec 26, 2007)

I already have 2 crockpots and am already planning on getting the 3rd. And yes we have cooked and served from both at the same time.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2007)

You can buy inexpensive chafing dish setups at costco ro sam's - the type with sterno heaters.

You could also get warming trays.

You can also rent this type of stuff.


----------



## CookwareFreak (Dec 27, 2007)

I am a chafing dish princess. I have several of them....My favorite is my All-Clad chafing dish...it is expensive tho. Retails about $650...I got it on ebay for $400. It is beautiful!

My other favorite is a square chafing dish by Wolfgang Puck. It think I paid $30 for it...I took it to a Christmas party to keep some ribs warm and it worked perfectly. The host had two of her own that didn't keep anything warm...mine worked like a champ!

Another one you might consider if you want something electric is actually from HSN. I usually don't like their stuff...but Command Performance has a triple burner with 3 small saucepans. You can get a set of inserts to make it into three chafing pans. It is great...and a beautiful piece. Yes...I know...Cheesy.......from HSN...but it is nice.


----------



## vilasman (Dec 27, 2007)

My mother in law is the queen of HSN and actually have a set of that non stick cookware that they tout about so much. I'm going to plant flowers in it. So my only choices are sterno.... which i have used before but that is such a un-elegant presentation or HSN. 
I'm sure there has to be another way... I may have to pay a shiney penny for it... but dear wife is worth it. 
Besides, I am the rare guy who actually likes shopping for kitchen stuff. It's sort of like hunting.


----------



## foodstorm (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you considered a warming tray (or two)?  It's safe to use with your pyrex dishes, plus, you can use it to warm your serving plates, and/or to keep a meal that you've already plated warm. They have pages of them at Amazon.com.


----------



## CookwareFreak (Dec 28, 2007)

The sterno wouldn't be unelegant if you were using the All-Clad chafing dish.  It is beautiful...no one pays attention to the sterno.


----------

